# Fidecomiso Question



## wjvv (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a house in Playa Del Carmen which is held in a Fidecomiso. I am selling that house and purchasing another which is near Merida:lock1:. Can I use my existing Fidecomiso to both sell the one and purchase the other or do I have to create a whole new Fidecomiso.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I don't have the answer to your question. I have a question for you, though: are you at the stage of the purchase near Merida where you've met with the Notario Publico who will handle the transaction? If so, I'm supposing that Notario ... or the Notario who handled the PDC property ... will have the answer to the question.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The bank is holding your fideicomiso so I would ask them first. I would imagine you'll close one and open another .... both costing money.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

sparks said:


> The bank is holding your fideicomiso so I would ask them first. I would imagine you'll close one and open another .... both costing money.


I was under the assumption you could transfer ownership of property that has a fideicomiso to another foreigner and not close it and the new owner would save a bundle.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

AlanMexicali said:


> I was under the assumption you could transfer ownership of property that has a fideicomiso to another foreigner and not close it and the new owner would save a bundle.


Maybe but that leaves Mexicans out of the equation.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

sparks said:


> Maybe but that leaves Mexicans out of the equation.


He can ask more for the house and advertise it comes with a fidiecomiso.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I did find this somewhere but that is transferable to another person for the same property. Not transferable to another property.



> However, once a fideicomiso is set up, it is transferable and does not have to be recreated when the property is sold. This makes the fideicomiso an asset.


Also .... unless you are only selling to gringos .... Mexicans don't need a fideicomiso


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

True: Mexicans or expats with dual citizenship would probably neither need nor want a trust; just a straight deed, which is not available to non-citizens in the restricted zones near the seas or the border.


----------



## mstevens (Feb 1, 2012)

There are some advantages to Mexicans in holding a property in a fideicomiso, particularly when it comes to probate.


----------

